# TL raise



## copycopy (Jun 25, 2020)

We got vague answers about a TL raise to companion the $15 TM bump. Does anyone have any information yet?
It's not fair that I'm making only $18/hr for the steep increase in responsibility as compared to the TMs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 25, 2020)

Pg45 should be 19.00 an hour.


----------



## Meli4Target (Jun 28, 2020)

Not too sure if this applies for all areas of the company, but in my specific metro area PG45 base rate was bumped up to $21/hourly & PG35 are now $15/hourly.


----------



## Perfectlyflawed (Jun 29, 2020)

Meli4Target said:


> Not too sure if this applies for all areas of the company, but in my specific metro area PG45 base rate was bumped up to $21/hourly & PG35 are now $15/hourly.



Wait, so your TMs are $15 and TLs are $21???  That’s crazy. What area are you in if you don’t mind me asking


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 30, 2020)

Perfectlyflawed said:


> Wait, so your TMs are $15 and TLs are $21???  That’s crazy. What area are you in if you don’t mind me asking











						Corporate - $15
					

Just saw on GMA this morning that we are keeping the $15 an hour for team members and also every target team member is going to get a $200 One time bonus for working through the pandemic.   So question ???  If team members pay stays at $15 an hour what about the $2 pay bump that the TLs  got, I...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Perfectlyflawed (Jun 30, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Corporate - $15
> 
> 
> Just saw on GMA this morning that we are keeping the $15 an hour for team members and also every target team member is going to get a $200 One time bonus for working through the pandemic.   So question ???  If team members pay stays at $15 an hour what about the $2 pay bump that the TLs  got, I...
> ...



Uh, okay? What does this have to do with what I was asking? We know TMs are going up to $15 minimum, I’m just surprised that this particular stores TL pay grade is going up to $21, a $6 dollar difference rather than a $4.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 30, 2020)

Perfectlyflawed said:


> Uh, okay? What does this have to do with what I was asking? We know TMs are going up to $15 minimum, I’m just surprised that this particular stores TL pay grade is going up to $21, a $6 dollar difference rather than a $4.


It depends on the metro area.


----------



## Perfectlyflawed (Jun 30, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It depends on the metro area.



Yes, I know. Which is why I asked which metro area they were in.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 30, 2020)

Perfectlyflawed said:


> Yes, I know. Which is why I asked which metro area they were in.


I am in dc & tl’s get 21.00 an hour.


----------



## Meli4Target (Jun 30, 2020)

Perfectlyflawed said:


> Yes, I know. Which is why I asked which metro area they were in.


Chicago metro area


----------



## SpottedBull (Jul 31, 2020)

Are any TLs getting less than $19 now? Paychecks are out now, so the big mystery should be over.


----------

